# FF - Rummynose, Pea Puffers, Ottos, and Amanos



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Looking for a good home (experienced hobbyist only) for my livestock. I currently have:

15 - Rummynose Tetra
4 - Pea Puffers
6-8 - Ottos
About a dozen Amano Shrimp
1 - African Dwarf Frog

All are healthy and have lived together in a peaceful community for 2-3 years. They've been fed blood worms, daphnia, Cyclopeez, Sera tabs, and other high quality stuff: no cheap flake. Would like one person to take the lot if possible and if you are interested in all the equipment around it, I'm selling that too over here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/getting-out-hobby-everything-sale-11142/#post96487

PM me if you're interested. Must pick up in Port Coquitlam area. Bring your own fish bags or transport containers please. Thanks!


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

You are being PMed


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Ottos, rummies, and amanos are on hold pending pick-up. Any takers for a lonesome Dwarf Frog? He's really cute!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

just when i was doing a water change. a great offer arises 
if the deal falls through, i'll take them.


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

African Dwarf frog on hold. I will close the thread once all critters have been picked up. Thanks!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll take Ottos If it falls through


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take the frog if it falls thru


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow - just realized my pea puffers are still up for grabs!!! These are awesome little guys with huge personality. Contrary to popular belief, I've housed them with all the other fish on this list, with NO problems. No signs of aggression, fin nipping, etc. They did, however, wipe out every single snail in my 90G within about a week (previously had a nasty Malaysian snail infestation).

Currently they feast on bloodworms with no issues for any tank-mates.

Any takers?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

*Pea Puffers*

Yes I will take them

Mike in S Surrey


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Missed a great deal that is minutes of drive away! LOL


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Hope I'm not too late. Pm sent . If anything falls through I would love to have those amanos


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Anything remaining?


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

All fish on hold pending pickup. Thanks for the great response people! If anyone PM'd me and a pickup falls through, I'll let you know. Thanks again.


----------

